# I just don't know anymore



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

So I was just looking at drudge. And the top article was "jihad comes to cali." I read and I quote " assault style clothing" now can some one please tell me what and the h e double hockey sticks that means. Seriously..... end rant! Sorry just a little ridiculous and I had a bad day, had to get that off of my chest.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Don't forget the "go-pro" because the mainstream media isn't leaving that out at all.

Guy with beard, gun, "tactical assault clothes", and go pro...could be describing every god damned shooting range in America these days...propaganda at its finest.



duncan1371 said:


> So I was just looking at drudge. And the top article was "jihad comes to cali." I read and I quote " assault style clothing" now can some one please tell me what and the h e double hockey sticks that means. Seriously..... end rant! Sorry just a little ridiculous and I had a bad day, had to get that off of my chest.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

It's like the obscenity test, "I can't define it, but I know it when I see it."


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

There are kids that walk around the mall with a go pro now a days. It's just insane. I also just read that the GOP is planning to try and repel obummercare. Dems said that they will try to force votes on guns. They all need to be fired.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Tactical vest with mag pouches and boots. How many of us own these??


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The definition of "Assault style clothing" is what all the officer friendlies are wearing these days. Not that I blame them. Sheesh!


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ha. I guess if you wear cargo pants you are guilty of the tactical pants.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

duncan1371 said:


> Ha. I guess if you wear cargo pants you are guilty of the tactical pants.


Well in that case I am "tactical" everyday, with tactical clothing in my BOB


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yea I wear cargos everywhere. But they are that scary black color. Do that make them "tacticool"


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The word "Tactical" is way over played!
I'm waiting for the tactical thong.....


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

“Tactical” has become a marketing buzz-word. Tactical flashlights, tactical sunglasses, tactical pocket knives, etc. I belong to one of the more common sportsman’s buying clubs and “Tactical” is probably the most frequently printed word in their catalogues. Survival and prepper supply outlets are the same. In a way, we’re profiling ourselves and giving the media, politicians and LE terms to blur the lines between people of good intent (that would be us) and sociopathic monsters.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My casual attire after work and weekends is typically cargo pants from the local Army Navy store in various military camo. Anything military style is marketed as tactical, even these cargos.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm a maintenance man and cargo shorts/pants has just always made sense. They will be handy when SHTF

Tactical and active (shooter) piss me right off when I hear or see it lol


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> The word "Tactical" is way over played!
> I'm waiting for the tactical thong.....


 I can see it now, holster for lube on one side, and a condom bandoleer. Maybe an old fashioned cop hat too....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

On the weekends that's all I wear is cargo pants. Either various camo patterns, black, grey or tan. I wear dress clothes all week, I am going to be comfortable and relaxed on the weekends unless I am taking the wife out to McDonald's or something. ( Big night out! Kardashians marathon and McDonald's! )


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> The word "Tactical" is way over played!
> I'm waiting for the tactical thong.....


Uh you dont have any already? Ive got em in woodland and digicamo - to give me variety when im feeling in the mood.

To be tacticool. Geesh.......


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yea nothing like mollie loops up your hind quarters.


----------

